# Post cardio workout meal?



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

As we all know, there's a magical window of opportunity after lifting weights that is optimal for taking in a good, high protein, meal and maximizing your muscle building.  What I've never heard addressed is the timing for a post *cardio* workout meal.  I know it should be high protein, moderate fat and low carb but WHEN should I eat it?  Do I still aim for that magical 15-30 minutes or should I hold off and let my body continue burning fat before feeding it?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 4, 2002)

I prefer to continue w/ my regular scheduled meals...whether it's 30 minutes or 2 hours after cardio. Some prefer to w8 30-60 minutes to "continue fat burning".

Keep in mind that _what_ you eat post-cardio is important...any amt of carbs is going to halt fat-burning for several hours.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_Keep in mind that _what_ you eat post-cardio is important...any amt of carbs is going to halt fat-burning for several hours.



Believe it or not I was actually smart enough to do a search on the subject before asking the question.  I found the part about "what" but nothing that mentioned "when".   Since you're being so nice, how about a good ole' STFU?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 4, 2002)

Naw...you've had to many


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Naw...you've had to many



Hmmmmm...........Begging isn't working, guess I'll have to *EARN* it.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...any amt of carbs is going to halt fat-burning for several hours.




Well that's not true.

You can still burn fat in the presence of insulin.

Albob, are you referring to cardio during a cut to aid in fat loss, or cardio for general health purposes (ie on a bulk)?

I take it you're referring to cardio to aid cutting, correct?

For the most part, it doesn't matter that much, although you do wanna get some protein in you to spare amino acids and help reduce the cortisol a bit.

For Lyle's stubborn fat program he asks that you eat just protein about 30 minutes after and then not eat anything till another 30 minutes or so. This is, of course, for stubborn fat deposits, so whether it's quite as necessary until you're at this stage is up to you.

I'd say just go with Leah and resume normal eating when your next scheduled meal is. Your overall calorie in take is gonna have more of an impact.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

Your assumption is correct and I thank you for the advice.


----------

